# colnago steel frame sizing



## tjocesq (Mar 3, 2005)

I've read in an earlier thread that the steel frame colnagos are a different geometry? I am curious about this. thanks for explaining this to one of the "engineering impaired" riders. 

I ride a 49cm colnago classic--best ride I've ever owned. At the time I purchased the classic I test rode an Eddie Mercx steel frame, bianchi, derosa, etc.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*nope...*

The geometry charts should cover all models, the only difference I can think of is the head tube length was increased by 7mm a couple of years ago. If the frame is lugged steel, then the head tube won't have the extra length.


----------



## tjocesq (Mar 3, 2005)

I've read the charts but continue to have a hard time interpreting the data. So, my next question becomes: what impact does the varying top tube lengths have on the ride/feel of the bicycle? 
thanks for any light you can shed on the topic.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*it's about fit...*

The TT length and frame size differences are to achieve the proper fit, not to create differences in the ride/feel. Serious riders want a bike that fits right. When I plan the purchase of a bike, I know exactly what stem length and angle will be needed and how much, if any steering tube spacer will be under the stem. I want no surprises.

https://www2.propichosting.com/Images/421571459/1.jpg

If you've never been fit, find a shop with a good fitter who can place a bike on a trainer and watch you ride. If the shop has no such equipment, go elsewhere.

Here's a site with basic fit info:

www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit


----------

